# 3m fast cut plus xl, meguiars or scholl s3 gold



## Bully195 (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi new to the forum but thought this best place to get up to scratch with latest products!
I was a painter for 9 years and went through the change from farecla g3 n water to g6 and then 3m fast cut plus both dry, but my question is after been away from the trade for a couple of years what are you guys recommending in the scene at present. 
which of the above would you say is the best I've never used the scholl products, I once tried the Meg's solo cut n polish and wasn't impressed but I use the rest of their detailing range! And the old fast cut plus is what I used last in the bodyshop!!
I will be using it for bringing back up after a full wet flat with 3m 2000 grit paper but also for machine polishing old paintwork to remove scratches and restoring gloss!
Cheers guys Steve


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Test Meguiars #100 or #101, they are very good; I have only tested #100 myself but almost all reviews on #101 are very, very good.

Farecla have a new line and they are also very good cutting compound. Scholl S3 is also a great compound and so I Menzerna FG400.

All of the above is, IMHO, better then 3M Fast cut+.


----------



## Bully195 (Feb 2, 2014)

Porta said:


> Test Meguiars #100 or #101, they are very good; I have only tested #100 myself but almost all reviews on #101 are very, very good.
> 
> Farecla have a new line and they are also very good cutting compound. Scholl S3 is also a great compound and so I Menzerna FG400.
> 
> All of the above is, IMHO, better then 3M Fast cut+.


Cheers think I'll give the Meg's a go then which pads are the ones to go for compatibility with the new #101 and would anyone vouch for the ultimate polish to glaze up after #101 
Cheers again


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Megs 101 is a really great compound, it is designed for foam pads and can finish well for such a strong product. Megs 205 is probably the most obvious choice to compliment the 101. The great thing about polishes such as 101 is the cut can be changed by using a different pad and speed.

I am guessing you are using a rotary, if so then I would suggest the 3M pads, Hydrotech pads seem to be highly regarded but I have not used them


----------



## pawlik (May 16, 2011)

Bully195 said:


> Cheers think I'll give the Meg's a go then which pads are the ones to go for compatibility with the new #101 and would anyone vouch for the ultimate polish to glaze up after #101
> Cheers again


if You want to remove sanding marks after P2000, I think You need wool pad and silicon removing fluid like IPA AutoSol or SH 7010 for inspection


----------



## cossierick (Jan 19, 2011)

Bully195 said:


> Hi new to the forum but thought this best place to get up to scratch with latest products!
> I was a painter for 9 years and went through the change from farecla g3 n water to g6 and then 3m fast cut plus both dry, but my question is after been away from the trade for a couple of years what are you guys recommending in the scene at present.
> which of the above would you say is the best I've never used the scholl products, I once tried the Meg's solo cut n polish and wasn't impressed but I use the rest of their detailing range! And the old fast cut plus is what I used last in the bodyshop!!
> I will be using it for bringing back up after a full wet flat with 3m 2000 grit paper but also for machine polishing old paintwork to remove scratches and restoring gloss!
> Cheers guys Steve


Steve, theres nothing wrong with fast cut plus , we still use it in our shop today. Get yourself some mirka abralon 3000 pads to go over your 2000, it will make the world of difference.


----------



## Ge03 (Jul 19, 2011)

I haven't found I needed to go as far as a wool pad to bring back 2000 grit sanding but I agree that a second hit with 3000 discs does help.
If I've damp sanded with foam abrasives on a DA I can clear the finish with any good compound on a cutting pad, Menzerna FG400, Scholl S3 or usually Optimum Compound and again for speed I use the Scholl Sandwich Spider pad that leaves the paint ready for final polishing in just a couple of passes.


----------



## Bully195 (Feb 2, 2014)

Ge03 said:


> I haven't found I needed to go as far as a wool pad to bring back 2000 grit sanding but I agree that a second hit with 3000 discs does help.
> If I've damp sanded with foam abrasives on a DA I can clear the finish with any good compound on a cutting pad, Menzerna FG400, Scholl S3 or usually Optimum Compound and again for speed I use the Scholl Sandwich Spider pad that leaves the paint ready for final polishing in just a couple of passes.


Agreed on the foam pads forgot to say I then finish with the sia versions in 2000 and then 3000!! 
Lowejackson I take it the 3m green or orangey pink compound pads work with the Meg's 101 then I assumed only Meg's would work best from what others have said to me in the past!!
How do the scholl sandwich spider ones compare then to the 3m green ones, I also do a lot of full car machining of old paint now so pads don't tend to last long  
Cheers again lads


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Bully195 said:


> Agreed on the foam pads forgot to say I then finish with the sia versions in 2000 and then 3000!!
> Lowejackson I take it the 3m green or orangey pink compound pads work with the Meg's 101 then I assumed only Meg's would work best from what others have said to me in the past!!
> How do the scholl sandwich spider ones compare then to the 3m green ones, I also do a lot of full car machining of old paint now so pads don't tend to last long
> Cheers again lads


The 3M green and yellow pads work perfectly with the Megs 101, I have not tried the Scholl pads so cannot really give an answer except to say I cannot think why they would not work


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

s3 gold I wouldn't waste your money on Meg's polishes they're ****e.


----------



## Bully195 (Feb 2, 2014)

moosh said:


> s3 gold I wouldn't waste your money on Meg's polishes they're ****e.


What makes you say that bud is this s3 gold really that much better people are also telling me the Meg's 105 and 205 are very good?
Would you say to def get the spider pad to compliment the s3 or use it on 3m green pads?!?
Cheers


----------



## Bully195 (Feb 2, 2014)

Has anyone got any views on Meg's foam cut 101 over 105 ultra cut, I have seen an offer of £18 for 105 and 205 as a kit which I think is a good price myself


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I have used both 101 and 105 but not directly compared them. I would say however as good as 105 is, it can be a bit dusty and maybe a tad fussy sometimes, 101 had none of these problems. I think 101 may have had slightly more cut. The single biggest problem with 101 is it is only for sale in 1L bottles whereas 105 can be bought in smaller sizes. 

£18 for 105 & 205 seems like a good price, whilst I do think 101 is a better product than 105, it does not mean 105 is still not a good polish. Therefore £18 would seem to be a low risk and cheap way to try this type of polish


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

Bully195 said:


> What makes you say that bud is this s3 gold really that much better people are also telling me the Meg's 105 and 205 are very good?
> Would you say to def get the spider pad to compliment the s3 or use it on 3m green pads?!?
> Cheers


I've been using the scholl stuff for years now and previous to that mainly 3m and Wurth as I have a motor trade back round. I bought into the Meg's 105 and 205 hype and serious I was pissed off that I fell for the hype as I found both were hopeless but I find most Meg's polish/compound are rubbish so they may be just don't suit me or my technique.

On the scholl stuff I wouldn't bother with the spider pads I would stick with the standard orange, blue and purple pads and for finishing I use a farecla black finishing pad with the same polish i cut with. The beauty of most scholl compound/polished they cut according to the pad you use so you can cut and finish with say S3 all day or for lighter defects you would use say S20. They all cut and finish well with the right pad.


----------



## Bully195 (Feb 2, 2014)

moosh said:


> I've been using the scholl stuff for years now and previous to that mainly 3m and Wurth as I have a motor trade back round. I bought into the Meg's 105 and 205 hype and serious I was pissed off that I fell for the hype as I found both were hopeless but I find most Meg's polish/compound are rubbish so they may be just don't suit me or my technique.
> 
> On the scholl stuff I wouldn't bother with the spider pads I would stick with the standard orange, blue and purple pads and for finishing I use a farecla black finishing pad with the same polish i cut with. The beauty of most scholl compound/polished they cut according to the pad you use so you can cut and finish with say S3 all day or for lighter defects you would use say S20. They all cut and finish well with the right pad.


So if I was to go with the s3 gold then would I be best using it with the orange pad for bringing up after flatting and restoring old paint then finishing with the black waffle pad to remove swirls and gloss up etc either with s3 g or would s17 with a waffle pad be better off the finishing?
I take it these pads fit the 3m standard backing pad?

Cheers again lads


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

Bully195 said:


> So if I was to go with the s3 gold then would I be best using it with the orange pad for bringing up after flatting and restoring old paint then finishing with the black waffle pad to remove swirls and gloss up etc either with s3 g or would s17 with a waffle pad be better off the finishing?
> I take it these pads fit the 3m standard backing pad?
> 
> Cheers again lads


Yes they fit perfectly on the 3m backing plate as that's the one I use, if your flattening use S3 with the purple pad firstly then move on to the orange then finish with the black finishing pad, S3 will finish down perfect but S40 is my fav as you can work it for a long time until it's almost gone from the panel :thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

I won't go into details, as I will probably write an essay and Gordon from Definded Details in Scotland would write a dissertation. Plus, with you being ex body shop, you will have an idea of how they all work and what they will do..

Some new and old technology listed above and to be honest, they will all have there place. The real difference will be in abrasion particles suspended within the polishing oils, Scholl tend to use a different shape compared to say 3M FC+, not as aggressive, so may take an extra hit, but al= lot less mess to clear up on the panel ..

Although I am a big fan of S3 or S2 on certain paint types ..


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

dooka said:


> I won't go into details, as I will probably write an essay and Gordon from Definded Details in Scotland would write a dissertation. Plus, with you being ex body shop, you will have an idea of how they all work and what they will do..
> 
> Some new and old technology listed above and to be honest, they will all have there place. The real difference will be in abrasion particles suspended within the polishing oils, Scholl tend to use a different shape compared to say 3M FC+, not as aggressive, so may take an extra hit, but al= lot less mess to clear up on the panel ..
> 
> Although I am a big fan of S3 or S2 on certain paint types ..


I'm bodyshop back round as well dude :thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Sorry moosh, only skimmed the thread, my bad ..


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

moosh said:


> s3 gold I wouldn't waste your money on Meg's polishes they're ****e.


I'm the exact opposite lol! Hate Scholl polishes! :lol:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

From reading this thread, HD Cut is awesome for this job! Stronger than M105 but with none of the dust issues. Still a SMAT polish so that means awesome finish too! :thumb:


----------

